# Zylkene - The Update!!



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Hi Folks,

After all your wonderful advice on the below thread:

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-health-nutrition/249995-zylkene-info-please.html

I thought I would treat you to an update. 

I ordered 10 x 450g of these tablets and they arrived last Saturday. As soon as the postie man popped them through the letter box, I ripped the package open and got some down Merson's neck asap. He was being particularly hissy that day so I wasn't hanging about!!

I have to be honest, having tried Feliway plug-ins, calming collars (x3), Rescue Remedy & Pet Rescue plug-ins (which is situated 3" from where Merson sleeps!) I wasn't holding my breath on seeing any results with this stuff.

But I am glad to say I was wrong! VERY wrong!!

It is bl**dy wonderful!!!! :thumbup:

Within a couple of days, I noticed that the hissing & aggression was down a level!! Not hugely, but a bit less. After this though there was no further progress until Thursday when it dawned on stoopid old me that his weight requires him to have 150g daily and not the 75g I had been giving!!! 

So I upped the dose and haven't looked back since!!!!! He is a different cat!!! MUCH more chilled out and hardly hissing at all. When he does, it almost seems like he really can't be bothered to but does it out of habit!!! The aggression has dropped right off and barely appears at all. The odd once or twice has been all. Normally, he would be VERY bad on both counts at night when I woud be going to bed & mornings when I would be going to work. I rarely left the house without a scratch. The last few days & nights, he's been purring away when I would say goodbye or goodnight.

The OH came down from the bedroom on Saturday night and told me to go up and look at the cats on the bed. Well, it was almost a black and white sandwich as the three of them were all lying within an inch of each other with Merson in between the Blackies. I have NEVER seen them THAT close!!!! :yikes: (I would have taken piccie proof but the camera card is currently full. I will make amends for this at a later date!!! ) Even last night, again on the bed, McGee had his nose right next to Mersons paw and Merson wasn't bothered in the slightest. Two weeks ago that would have gotten McGee a clump on the bonce along with hissing and snarling.

We have made excellent progress and it can only keep getting better.

So a *BIG* thank you to everyone who gave me their views - you have all been VERY, VERY helpful.

I just have one last question though.....

If I put it in the OH's tea, do you think it will chill him out too?????? :lol: :lol:

.


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Tis wonderful stuff if it works for your cat, I am glad it has worked for Merson, Maudey is a different cat on it and it to me is a miracle drug


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Louie's back at the top of the grumpy git table  :lol:


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

So glad it has settled your cat, i have used it with both my dogs in the past , and it really helped them cope and get over stress, 1 dog was terrified of fireworks i used it for a month about 2 yrs ago at the beginning of oct and that year and now my dog does not bother at all with fireworks.


----------



## Alfride (May 19, 2011)

Happy it is working for the grumpy little man. Are he going to stay on it for the rest of his life? I was thinking of giving Rosie some as the kittens are stressing her out so much.


----------



## theheatherjane (Apr 30, 2012)

Amazing work!
Long may it continue.

On Ella's advice I have started mine on the RC Calm food, which contains a whole host of happy ingredients and it seems to be helping them with their confidence/zen levels.


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

What fabulous news!!! I'm so happy the gorgeous Merson has decided to commune peacefully with the gorgeous Blackies. Cannot wait for the pictures of this.

As for your OH and his tea, I'll tell you this much----I'm using straight colostrum here, since we don't have the Zylkene product. I bought a bottle of capsules at the tree hugging store. I open one up in the morning and sprinkle some in the dogs' then the cats' rehydrating raw food. They all gobble it up and about every other day, I take a capsule myself. I can't really tell if it's making me more mellow, but I'm feeling outrageously chilled despite all the stress in my life at the moment. Is it the colostrum? Could be! :ihih: At the worst, I figure it's great for the immune system, so it's not hurting any of us to have it.

Anyway, congratulations!!!!!!!!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Alfride said:


> *Happy it is working for the grumpy little man. Are he going to stay on it for the rest of his life?* I was thinking of giving Rosie some as the kittens are stressing her out so much.


I haven't really thought that far ahead yet Alfride. Certainly, he's going to be on it daily for the next few months. At some point, I might try dosing every 2nd day and see how that goes. For now though, we are ALL just enjoying the quiet harmony at Moggy Towers.


----------



## ella (Jan 1, 2009)

I weaned Bibi off the RC Calm after 4 months or so, (taking it to half/half with Persian 30 for a while, then gradually P30/Applaws) and she has remained happy and confident. 

I've got some more in case I need it again over the winter (or if I get a little brother or sister for her)

It's great stuff!!!


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Great news MB! And good tip about using a slightly larger dose, I have been giving some to Mitzy as she seems a bit overwhelmed by the other cats at times  so I think I will up her dose.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

That's great news MB :thumbup: I'm pleased it's helping the lovely Merson  look forward to seeing pics of your newly relaxed boy 

After researching and reading successful stories and advice on here I have ordered some this morning for my two 

Frank has always been a nervous Norris bless him, we adopted him nearly 4 years ago and he hasn't really got any better, he doesn't like my OH or anyone apart from me, he's very outdoorsy and when he does come in and sleep on the bed he'll let my OH give him a little stroke but hide under the bed when he's had enough. He will never come into the living room and if he's in the kitchen or dining room and he hears my OH he runs out the cat flap. 

Seb loved my OH more than me the first week we had him, when he started interacting more and more with Frank he started to copy him and hide from my OH and visitors. Unlike Frank he does spend time in the same room as my OH, and will let him make a fuss when he's tired. 

This really upsets my OH, he's never harmed either of them and just wants to be friends. Feliway plug ins did nothing, pet rescue remedy just relaxed them for a little while. 

They're booked in to a cattery for a week in October so think Zylkene is worth a try. I'll let you know how we get on.

Sorry for the long post and hijacking your thread MB x


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Paddypaws said:


> Great news MB! And good tip about using a slightly larger dose, I have been giving some to Mitzy as she seems a bit overwhelmed by the other cats at times  so I think I will up her dose.


The destructions that came with the tablets recommend 75g for cats & dogs up to 5kg. Over 5kg - 10kg, they recommend 150g.

Merson is a bit of a bruiser at 6.5kg so he deffo needs the higher dose.

I hope this works for Mitzy too.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

MB -- very pleased to hear the Zylkene is working so well for Merson, and you have a nicely mellowed laid-back cat 

I do agree it is amazing stuff, and the great thing is it is safe and has no nasty side effects.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

sarahecp said:


> That's great news MB :thumbup: I'm pleased it's helping the lovely Merson  look forward to seeing pics of your newly relaxed boy
> 
> After researching and reading successful stories and advice on here I have ordered some this morning for my two
> 
> ...


Just seen your post Sarah and want to wish you luck. I hope you get the same good results that I have seen. Please let us know how it goes.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

MoggyBaby said:


> Just seen your post Sarah and want to wish you luck. I hope you get the same good results that I have seen. Please let us know how it goes.


Thanks MB  I hope so too


----------



## spacedementia (Nov 18, 2011)

Really glad it's worked for you!
From experience with Charlie, he's been taking Zylkene for a while now - 8-9 months. I took him off it at Easter to see if it was really having an effect, and the aggression returned within a couple of days.


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

That is good news, MB! I am definitely still on the lookout to get some for Nunu. I will have to import the stuff, which is a mission on its own. The only thing I could find locally is Colustrum for cats, but it says nothing about it being good for anxiety etc, only good for immune system. So I suppose it's no good? I am worried about getting a regular supply (nothing worse than a delay in the postage or postal theft, which happens a lot here)


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

koekemakranka said:


> That is good news, MB! I am definitely still on the lookout to get some for Nunu. I will have to import the stuff, which is a mission on its own. The only thing I could find locally is Colustrum for cats, but it says nothing about it being good for anxiety etc, only good for immune system. So I suppose it's no good? I am worried about getting a regular supply (nothing worse than a delay in the postage or postal theft, which happens a lot here)


If it's any help in your search, over here they only recommend colostrum for immune issues. Nobody seems to think of it for calming, except for those Calming Chews people. So, I think it just might be in your country they don't recognize the other benefits. Just like L-Acetyl Glocosamine over here is only marketed for arthritis, not for bladder health or crystals or anything of the sort. I think colostrum is colostrum, so you should be safe.


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

dagny0823 said:


> If it's any help in your search, over here they only recommend colostrum for immune issues. Nobody seems to think of it for calming, except for those Calming Chews people. So, I think it just might be in your country they don't recognize the other benefits. Just like L-Acetyl Glocosamine over here is only marketed for arthritis, not for bladder health or crystals or anything of the sort. I think colostrum is colostrum, so you should be safe.


Thank you this is very useful. Also the glucosamine. I was never sure about that either, as Nunu also has recurring cystitis.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

More positive results here for the (higher dose of ) Zylkene.
I was worried that Mitzy was a bit overwhelmed by the confident White Devils, and she had withdrawn a bit from group interraction. She would come and scratch the sofa to get my attention rolleyes but then run off and protest when I went to give her strokes/cuddles.
The last few days she has been coming back to jumping up and snuggling on my knee or chest, and doing more of her _adorable_ nose kissing and face patting.
The fact that she also does this several times during the night may be something to work on, but then again nah! She is worth waking up for!


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2012)

Does colostrum work for nervous cats? Im thinking of getting some as a cheaper alternative to zylkene


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

It doesn't contain the same active ingredient as Zylkene. Colostrum is used for boosting the immune system. Perhaps a side effect of it might be to improve mood, if the nervousness was due to feeling physically off colour.....


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

I've just resorted over the last 3 weeks or so to spiking everyone's food in the morning with a colostrum capsule. I mix two bowls of freeze dried raw--one for cats, one for dogs--for breakfast and use that to sprinkle all the supplements into since (for the cats at least) most everyone likes this sort of raw. I know you folks don't have it over there, but if you can get it or it makes an appearance, I give it a thumbs up. 

But I digress. I split a colostrum capsule between the bowls. They also get a kidney and bladder supplement and some kefir or an antioxidant thing. Everyone gobbles it up. Gwennie barely shows any signs of having crystals now--there's occasional blood, but we're still in a much smaller, temporary house, all on top of each other , and I think emotional issues and stress would just be par for the course until we get moved. Jezebel has become very affectionate and is playing with the kittens these days--she's been very standoffish since Pippin's death in May 2011. Now she demands lap time, snuggle time, she gives kisses. 

I wouldn't say we have any "nervous" cats per se; I wish I'd known about this stuff when I did. But I think that colostrum just takes the edge off of everyone and just puts them in a happier place to start. And it's natural and harmless, and the boost to the immune system can never hurt.

Just my two cents (or would that be pence?)


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> and the boost to the immune system can never hurt


I've asked the same question on another thread - how does it 'boost' the immune system?


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

havoc said:


> I've asked the same question on another thread - how does it 'boost' the immune system?


Well, from what I read about it for humans (nobody over here says diddly doo about giving it to pets), but the theory is that because it's the first milk from the cow, with all the immunities in it that the newborn would need for survival, even as adults it helps. For people who were never breast fed, like me, it's supposed to do something--it can never replace what my mother didn't give me (and I had terrible problems from a weak immune system as an infant; constant bronchitis, pneumonia, then allergies, asthma, you name it), but it is supposed to help now. It could be all bunk, but I figure what the heck. Athletes use it; some Olympic power lifter swears by it. Also, even though all mammals make it for their newborns, only cattle colostrum is bio-available to all. That's what I read anyway, on multiple sites, so I didn't just read the first thing google turned up.

I don't know--if probiotics help the immune system become stronger, and if I believe that the body is built to heal itself as much as it can, then it's not out of the realm that something packed with immunity boosters for a newborn system could help during stages past that.

I'm going to give it a try this year on myself to test the theory in practice. I work in multiple schools with teachers, so I'm all over the place, exposed to all those germs everywhere. Usually each fall I get something really awful, or I spend months feeling like I'm coming down with something all of the time. I've been doing this 5 years now, so I have managed to build up a bit of a strong system over all, and I use echinacea and hand wipes. But we'll see if I do or don't get sick with the addition of the colostrum. A small scale study, I know.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

does anyone know the cheapest online site to buy zylkene from? i found that animed do 100 x 75mg for £30. is there anywhere cheaper?


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Animed is the cheapest, but buy the 450mg capsules and just give a proportion of it as a daily dose. I have found Mitzy is responding much better to a higher dose than the smallest 75mg one.


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

I can't even remember now, I've read so much and so much has happened, but someone on here suggested colostrum to me as it was or is similar to the active ingredient in zylkene, which I can't get in this country. Around the same time, I had ordered some Vermont Naturals Calming Pet Chews, which include colostrum and L-Theanine as active ingredients. The colostrum is supposed to relieve anxiety by promoting a feeling of well-being like after nursing and the L-Theanine (which is found in some energy supplements) promotes alertness. I found the pets loved them and they did work, but they are wicked expensive for daily, multi-pet use. I switched to straight colostrum and seem to get the same, if not better results. It just takes the edge off.

As for the immune system promotion, it may be a bunch of hooey. I've read it helps, other people have read it doesn't. There are no real studies, because who's going to pay for it? I figure if it helps it helps. If it doesn't it's still calming them while we live her for another few months. It doesn't seem to be hurting anyone and my cat is barely peeing blood now and my dogs aren't snapping at each other.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> because it's the first milk from the cow, with all the immunities in it that the newborn would need for survival, even as adults it helps


By 'immunities' do you mean antibodies? This is the bit I can't get my head round. These would be bovine antibodies to bovine diseases. What good are they to humans or cats?


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

havoc said:


> By 'immunities' do you mean antibodies? This is the bit I can't get my head round. These would be bovine antibodies to bovine diseases. What good are they to humans or cats?


I found this FAQ useful, for what it's worth.

Cow Colostrum & Raw Colostrum

I'm not a scientist, so I haven't run tests myself. This FAQ could be a lot of bunk too, since they're selling something, but most of what I've found that's informational is from people who are selling something in some capacity. All I know is I read years ago it's good for people who were never breast-fed, but I never tried it until it appeared in a calming treat for my in-need-of-calm pets . At this point, it works for the calming issues and if it does indeed help with boosting the immune system, hooray, I'll take it.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

I see the calming issues as a separate issue  I'm just trying to get my head around the immune thing on a general level. As far as I understand it maternally derived immunity wears off pretty quickly - hence the need to vaccinate. The importance of a kitten feeding from mum in the first few hours is so it gets the maternal antibodies before the gut closes off to them. If it doesn't, then it will have no protection *until it is vaccinated*. What I don't understand is how bovine colostrum can give any protection against herpesvirus or feline enteritis. I've never used bovine colostrum with newborn kittens, partly because it's almost impossible to know you'd need to in time and partly because I could never see the point. As you have pointed out, the only information appears to be marketing material.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

havoc said:


> I see the calming issues as a separate issue  I'm just trying to get my head around the immune thing.


Might it 'fire up' the immune system in the same way as Echinacea does for example?
Many natural products are hard to properly analyse to get an understanding of WHY they work....once scientists extract/replicate the _active_ ingredients it seems a lot of the synergistic activity is lost.


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

There are certainly a lot of websites for Colostrum for pets, mainly in the US. Colostrum For Pets, Colostrum for Cats IBS


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> Might it 'fire up' the immune system in the same way as Echinacea does for example?


It very well might. Does Echinacea fire up the immune systems of cats? I'm highly suspicious of the claims because of kittens getting the antibodies in colostrum. It's the maternal antibodies which are the important bit and they do give the kitten certain immunity. Everyone knows that getting that first colostrum can be important but other than the maternal antibodies therein contained does it really have magical properties? Could be it does which is why I'm asking


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Good question Havoc:thumbup: Must say I am a bit sceptical about colostrum, but could be persuaded if I read some convincing evidence of its effectiveness in improving health for cats (or humans).


----------

